# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  HRT & Tren - Need help

## jojo1370

Hi guys need some help please

Im 44 yr old male who was taking everything under the sun at one point. My test level was 4000 and I came off everything...crashed and went to get my test levels checked knowing my levels would be low. It was at 300 and they starting giving me Test Cyp. They now give me basically 250 a week.

I obviously lost all size, strength, etc. My weight stayed the same at around 210.

They tested my levels last week and its now 800. I shoot twice a week as they give me 100 to take home.

I would like to start Tren which I have never taken but have a few questions.

-How much should I take to start?
-Will me Test levels raise when they do test me again? I have read yes and no. Im thinking no.
-How many times per week should I shoot and how much?

Any other help or suggestions is appreciated.
Thank you

----------


## tobias 34

I've never used tren but from what I understand a good beginner dose is 50mg/ed I'd probably even start a little lower just to get a feel for it. It shouldn't caus your levels to rise due to it's harsh shutdown. I may not be correct on that tho

----------


## Oki-Des

I personally dissagree with Tobias, in that I do not believe there is such thing as a beginner dose of tren . You also should not run this alone. If you have to do something then I would strongly suggest you run higher doses of test alone. If you want to experiment with yourlself, then yes 50mg ed or eod would be a good place to start. But just like everything, different people react differently and tren is the strongest thing under the sun. You are my age and probably mentally mature enough to handle tren, but you can get so much out of test that you should really consider running it alone. I do tren myself and have had some great results from it and I have caused myself a lot of problems because of it. But, I do not blame the tren, but rather my lack of understanding and respect for it before doing it. Good luck.

----------


## Nixter

> I personally dissagree with Tobias, in that I do not believe there is such thing as a beginner dose of tren. You also should not run this alone. If you have to do something then I would strongly suggest you run higher doses of test alone. If you want to experiment with yourlself, then yes 50mg ed or eod would be a good place to start. But just like everything, different people react differently and tren is the strongest thing under the sun. You are my age and probably mentally mature enough to handle tren, but you can get so much out of test that you should really consider running it alone. I do tren myself and have had some great results from it and I have caused myself a lot of problems because of it. But, I do not blame the tren, but rather my lack of understanding and respect for it before doing it. Good luck.


May I ask what sort of problems you caused yourself? 


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

----------

